# Poor Bella, Please Advice.



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bella has not had the best day, I've rested her all the time following her injury on Thurs. I thought we were getting somewhere as she had started to put her toe down today but earlier on she tried to follow Alfie into the kitchen and it just gave way again, she yelped really loud and started limping heavily again, I'm nearly crying for her and I don't know what to do to soothe her pain. I'm thinking of carrying her around in a bag everywhere so she doesn't weight bear at all but I don't know whether that's the right thing to do ?? I'm giving her Metacam as prescribed. Will it stiffen up if I don't let her use it at all ?? Should I let her gently weight bear ?? Any help will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't have any advice. I just wanted you to know that I will be thinking of you and Bella. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww poor bella  I don't have any advice sorry, maybe ask your vet what's the best thing to do. I really feel for you, I hope she gets better soon xx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ask your vet if Bella can 'swim' in the sink. It's non weight baring, and it will help streghten her leg.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I cannot give advice, but maybe a call to the vet would give you an answer. If it were me I would be carrying her around, too soon for pressure on the leg, but that is my opinion. Hope she heels soon.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Usually they suggest staying off the leg for a certain amount of time to allow for healing. Metacam is a NSAID, it will relieve pain and reduce inflammation. I would ask your vet how long they advice being off the leg. Healing thoughts being sent to your sweet baby. xxx


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have any advise--just wanted to say sooo sorry she is still hurting.  I like Sue's idea of exercising in water. I would use the tub to have more room to move. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

If it were me I think I would try carrying her for most of the time but exercise her in water for a little while say once a day just to stop her stiffening up. Good luck and thinking of you both x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

No advice here, just poor Bella! Maybe she's just going to take a little longer to heal!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions and support. X


----------

